
Listen: Today’s stories in a short 5-minute summary - cristinaibunea
https://listle.io/embed/187429761
======
cristinaibunea
Hey! Thanks for checking this out. If you do try the Listle mobile app, we’d
love to hear your feedback.

Although the above link is a short summary of the most time-sensitive audio
articles that have been posted on Listle today, we’re aiming to go beyond that
and have articles on a ton of different topics. For instance, you can find
almost all of PG’s essays, fundraising advice from the YC partners, book
summaries, content on UBI or the entire timeline of the impeachment, to name a
few.

So if you find yourself commuting or doing any mundane stuff and decide to
listen to some articles, please let us know what you think! :)

------
dsco
Is this TTS? I tried getting into Curio.io for a while, but the audio format
article genre is very hard to make into a unique product category. Especially
when the big news organisations such as WSJ, Economist and The Guardian have
their own audio versions of articles.

~~~
cristinaibunea
Hey! We're not using text-to-speech, all of the narrations we have so far
(around 4000 audio articles) are recorded by people. We're currently doing a
mix of both news and content that's more on the evergreen side (science,
books, startups, self-dev). The aim here is to basically create a huge library
of audio content on a wide range of topics and be able to make recommendations
to users, based on what they're usually interested in. Thanks a lot for the
feedback, it's very highly appreciated!

